# Backpacking Poodle In The High Sierra



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

I love to take my people backpacking. I pull them up the mountain. 






In the video we go on a backpacking adventure up Rock Creek Canyon in California's Sierra Nevada Mountains. 

Rock Creek Canyon is in a wilderness area outside the National Park so people may bring dogs and dogs my bring people. I may bring my people here again this summer!

The following link has more information and pictures for the area:
https://sites.google.com/site/anoutsideguide/the-high-sierra/rock-creek-canyon

Happy Trails!:act-up:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Everything is beautiful there, dog and place!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thank you! I love your posts---thanks for taking us with you! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

What a hoot! Great dog!!!


----------



## Lydia (May 31, 2013)

*Backpacking with toy poodle?*

I've been thinking go backpacking with my toy in the sierras, but I'm very worried about bears attacking the tent at night because he may smell like food? I've backpacked before so I understand that I need to keep food away and change my cooking cloths...but what about my toy poodle? Should I even take him? I know he'll have a blast going hiking with me for two three nights. Any suggestions? Or am I being paranoid?


----------



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

It is good to be cautious, but with some care you can have a safe and wonderful backpacking trip with your poodle! 

I am a poodle who loves to take my people backpacking! 

Here is a web page with information about backpacking with your poodle and about our backpacking trips:
https://sites.google.com/site/anoutsideguide/travel-and-backpack-with-dogs

The US National Forests generally allow you to bring dogs on the trail and to backpack. The US National Parks Generally don't allow dogs on the trail. There are some exceptions - In Grand Canyon Nationals Park you are allowed to take your dog on the many trails along the canyon rim.

I wouldn't worry about bears attacking your poodle. However, you should be careful about coyotes and other peoples dogs. Keep your dog close to you or on a leash. While there are coyotes in the Sierras, they are probably more common in my own neighborhood - so you need to be careful about coyotes where ever you are with your poodle!

I will eat dried food (although I prefer steak). Dried food is easier/lighter to carry for backpacking and would be less likely to attract bears than canned food.

Here is our video of our backpacking trip:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGLSK_Yvqps

Here is another thread on the subject: http://www.poodleforum.com/33-poodle-exercise/135154-backpacking-camping.html

Happy Trails!


----------

